# A map showing how many resorts vail owns or partners with now and why resorts keep selling to them



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Not if Alterra/Ikon has anything to say about that.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The question is... who's going to buy Jay Peak.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone remember when Intrawest was buying every resort they can, then it backfired on them?

I remember my Mountain Creek season pass was also good at Whistler at one time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Giant conglomerates get too big to fail, then fail. Also didn't Ikon just snag Jay Peak?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Giant conglomerates get too big to fail, then fail. *Also didn't Ikon just snag Jay Peak*?


I remember reading that Vail passed on them and Alterra was taking a look. Is it official yet? I didn't read anything suggesting that. I'd be down for that. It's pretty much got everything they'd want in a resort with year round attractions and a decent lodging setup from the get go. They'd just need to keep the 'jay' attitude going over there because Jay makes some of the best skiers/riders on this coast from what I've read. Would be nice to be able to get the Ikon pass and get a week or so there every year.... or more!

I currently have a student pass there that I bought in the spring, so I have no complaints as to the cost right now.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Last year my epic pass ended up costing me 26 dollars ish a day (700 dollar pass @27 days on mountain.) Still the best deal going, and I live in fucking Chicago, the guys doing 50+ days on the epic pass are paying peanuts!!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

16gkid said:


> Last year my epic pass ended up costing me 26 dollars ish a day (700 dollar pass @27 days on mountain.) Still the best deal going, and I live in fucking Chicago, the guys doing 50+ days on the epic pass are paying peanuts!!


Agreed. For the consumer these conglomerate passes are a crazy bargain.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

16gkid said:


> Last year my epic pass ended up costing me 26 dollars ish a day (700 dollar pass @27 days on mountain.) Still the best deal going, and I live in fucking Chicago, the guys doing 50+ days on the epic pass are paying peanuts!!


I paid just shy of 15 bucks a day on my IKON last year and just under 4 dollars a day on my A Basin pass. I love the people that complain that these passes destroy whatever, because it clearly is making it more affordable as long as the peripherals don't suck you in.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

They have the epic day pass this year so even the 1 or 2 trip a year casuals can get in on the deals, but im sure were gonna hear the same shit from the same lazy people that will decide in january that they actually want to snowboard this season and then flip out when they see window prices.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Right, the bet here is that folks are committed to a chain of resorts and spend the money on lodging and food etc there. I always end up getting atleast a beer and some food for lunch even if I'm cooking breakfast and dinner.

For jay peak next month, gf and I are planning on splurging on a better airbnb so we can cook and carry all our meals with us for the 8-9 days we'll be there. The student pass for jay was 200 bucks when we bought it last year. So... I'm hoping to get my money's worth with 2 weeks out that-a-way. 

Loon was about 250 or so for the New England Pass, but my GF's parents have a place up there and we can often bum there when we go so the $$$ works out well there as well.

Stoked for this season... but also to see what happens to jay.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Trying to figure out if the day pass is worth it for the few days I'll be in CO this winter. Don't want to commit to anything so I can go wherever it's snowing when I take the couple weeks off. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

smellysell said:


> Trying to figure out if the day pass is worth it for the few days I'll be in CO this winter. Don't want to commit to anything so I can go wherever it's snowing when I take the couple weeks off.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Don't matter now, they stopped selling em, only option now is window price or buddy passes


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

16gkid said:


> Don't matter now, they stopped selling em, only option now is window price or buddy passes


They extended it to December 2nd.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I also have to piggyback on what BA said about not getting sucked into the peripherals, Breckenridge has 2 hostels,3 if you count silverthorne area, Park City has a Hostel in the middle of PC with a bus stop outside, Whistler has 2 hostels both with easy transportation access. Its taken me like 3 season to really dial in my snowboarding vacations to make it affordable to go out west 4-5 trips a season,with one trip being a 3 week road trip traveling through all the epic resorts. they arent the most glamourous and involve camping in the car sometimes(cant beat free!), but I do get out there a lot for cheap.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Last year my epic pass ended up costing me 26 dollars ish a day (700 dollar pass @27 days on mountain.) Still the best deal going, and I live in fucking Chicago, the guys doing 50+ days on the epic pass are paying peanuts!!


Epic pass is very nice for the Midwest because flights to Denver are by far the cheapest of any ski destination.

I really dislike Vail buying up everything, but with them adding places like Snowbasin and Telluride, plus the Europe/Japan access, it really is tough to beat.

Hopefully Alterra will be able to make a play to keep the competition going. The problem will come if they fall away and then Vail can price gouge.


----------

